# DontStops Cutting (Another Journal)



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I think I'm about done with putting on muscle mass. I have all the mass I want in my legs/glutes, shoulder, and chest. The only group that needs improvement is my triceps, and even so, the exercises will be high rep with low weight. Typical? I know.

My workouts I think will be based on circuit training and my cardio will be in the hour+ range.

As for my diet? Low calorie. Wy low calorie you ask? Because I know it works for me. 

When I looked like this:






It was super low calorie and alot of cardio. Except now I have more muscle mass so I'll probably lean out a bit more then the picture above

I'm going to start on Monday.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

lemme ask ya a question:
Why are you going to do high rep circuit training AND high cardio. Essentially doing the same. What do you consider high rep? 10-12 rep range? 
Sounds like you wanna go 'ethipian'. Have you been to a nutrtionalist and gotten some guidance on goals?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 4, 2008)

I've gone to nutritionalists and theyve just thrown me the canada food guide


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 4, 2008)

need to go to a better nutritionist....

(might see if you can delete one of your duplicate threads here)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I've gone to nutritionalists and theyve just thrown me the canada food guide



Is Canadian food different that regular food?  I mean, I've been to Edmonton a few times, and it always seemed the same to me. 

I guess there is more vitamin eh.

(Sorry, couldn't resist...)


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 4, 2008)

Some strength work wouldn't hard. It'll help maintain your muscle and strength and you won't get too big from it in a hypocaloric diet.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 5, 2008)

yep...I would do high weight low reps and the cardio....but I will still follow along


----------



## DontStop (Jan 5, 2008)

The thing about me is, is I'm one of the fortunate few who puts on muscle very easliy
I actually bulk when I do heavey weights...my quads get huge, my arms get huge. I'm a mesomorph...which is good, but a disadvantage at times, as for I want to maintain a feminine figure.


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 6, 2008)

do you have a current pic after your bulk?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

The one of me in my gallery at camp with the horns. I'll find a better one


----------



## DontStop (Jan 6, 2008)

I have this one




The shirt kind of throws people off It's tight in the midsection and flowy at the chest and arms. I gained a bit on my midsection. I'll try and take a picture later this week to give you a better idea

I start tommorrow I'm so excited I love starting anew


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 7, 2008)

when are you gonna post some workouts/diet?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 8, 2008)

Right Now!
This is todays plan

Meals:
Pre Workout One
- 1c fiber one
- 0.5c soy milk
- 1 egg, 0.5c of egg whites
Post Workout One
- 1 can tuna
- bowl of salad
- 2 tbsp light dressing
Pre Worhout Two
- 1c cottage cheese
- 1 apple
Post Workout Two
- 4 oz chicken
- bowl of salad
- 2 tbsp light dressing
- 2 tbsp Udo's Oil
Night Time Snack
- 1 sc whey in water

Total Cals: 1295

Workout One
Coulee Workout
- 4 km run with 2.5 steep hill sprints
- 3 stair sprints
- 2 stair steady climbs, 2 steps at a time
- Reverse curls on rest bench
- overhead curls on bench
- lunges until failure

Workout Two (shoulders & Triceps)
**circuit**
- overhead press
- Tricep extension
- Front Raise
- Single arm kickbacks
- lat raise on incline bench
- dips

45 minutes elliptical
10 minutes strecthing

Supplements
pre workout one
- 2 ephedrine
Post Run
- 2 EFA's
- 2 multi vitamins
- kelp
Pre Workout
- complex B
- glucosamine
- cod liver oil
Ppst Workout
- Kelp
- 2 EFAs
- 2 multi vitamins
Nightime
- kelp
- glucosamine
- udos oil


----------



## Nate K (Jan 8, 2008)

How many days a week are you gunna work out?  Are you going to eat that everyday?
You might lose you bum.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 8, 2008)

7 days a week, Ill atleast do cardio and some kind of resistance training, at different intensities ofcourse.


----------



## NordicNacho (Jan 8, 2008)

Do you have access to a pool?  Swimming is the best exercise for a cut it just melts the fat off of me and I keep alot of muscle.  Its the only cardio I do now and I have to swim outside in the morning here in La.    its a little chiily out of the water


----------



## b_reed23 (Jan 8, 2008)

it would probably be a good idea to post weights/reps too


----------



## DontStop (Jan 8, 2008)

My weights were light as for i was doing a circuit

My over head presses were 15lbs per arm, 10-12 reps
kickbacks were 15lbs per arm 12 reps
front raises 10lbs per arm, about 20 reps each. 
My overhead extensions were 20lbs
My lateral raises on incline was 10lbs per arm (really effin hard exercise) about 8 reps a side

I switched my dips with a reverse pulldown, and those were about 40lbs


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 9, 2008)

What's your maintenance calorie intake? 1200 seems very low for week 1.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

Any higher I gain more muscle then essentially desired. Ive experimented with higher calororie intakes, all in which have given me bad results.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Any higher I gain more muscle then essentially desired.


 this has me confused

You could be in caloric deficit (hence chances of adding more mass are minimal...) but still consume more than 1200 cals.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

Okay, Heres todays plan!
I just woke up an hour ago, Ill fill in the weight blanks after Im done at the gym

Meal One
- 1/3c oats 
- 1/2 c soy mlk
- 1/2 cup mixed berries
Meal Two
- 4 oz chicken
- 1 bowl salad
- 2 tbsp light dressing
Meal Three
- 1 can tuna
- celery
- 1 apple
Meal Four
- 4 oz chicken
- 1 bowl salad
- 2 tbsp light dressing
Meal Five
- Whey powder in water
- 2 tbsp Udos Oil (240 cals)

Total: 1145

Cardio One
* Repeat of yesterdays coulee run

Workout 1 (Back/Glutes/Calves)
- pile + single Arm Rowe
- ATG squat + Bent Over Rowe
- Butt Blaster
- Standing Calf Raise
- Single Leg Deadlift
- Romanian Deadlifts


Supplements
Pre Run: 2 ephedrines
Meal One: 2 multi, 2 EFAs, complex B, Kelp
Meal Two: kelp, glucosamine, Udos Oil, 1 eph
Pre Wokout: 2 ephedrine
Post Workout: 2 multi, 2 EFAs, 1 tbsp Greens, Kelp, Glucosamine


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> this has me confused
> 
> You could be in caloric deficit (hence chances of adding more mass are minimal...) but still consume more than 1200 cals.



You dont understand my body type
It's REALLY easy
and Im not exaggerating
For me to put on muscle fast

Im not like those girls who dont put on mass, Im one of the few that do. I already have all the muscle mass i want anyway


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

Is 1145 calories even enough to maintain that muscle mass though?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess we'll just have to find out


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 9, 2008)

this thread has potential


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

DontStop said:


> You dont understand my body type
> It's REALLY easy
> and Im not exaggerating
> For me to put on muscle fast
> ...


 
I feel ya, trust me. I fit into that category as well. 

Whats ure maintenance cal level? I am asking because I have learned from experience and from others who had been telling me all along, that we, esp. as females, are really shooting ourselves in the foot byt going too low (calory wise) too fast. It wrecks havoc on our metabolisms, fucks up our hormones and adrenals, and leaves much less room for adjustments down the road, when we hit plateaus. 

Im not just talking out of my ass here.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 9, 2008)

^^^
Trust her..


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^^^
> Trust her..


wanna start a cult???


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, I wouldnt mind trying a cycle but i dont really know the first thing about it

Ive tried them but i just dont feel like spenind my day researching which percentage of which i should intake a day


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

Cycling cals is one way to do things. But keeping ur ratios intact while simply and appropriately increasing calories to be, say around 200 cals below maintenance at first and adjusting from there would be wise. 

I like to suggest 2 week increments. Bring cals to a level, make no changes to habits, training, etc. and see what happens. If it works, why fix it KWIM? If it dont, then theres room for improvement.

On top of that u plan to do much cardio, which may cause some level of catabolic wasting if cals are too low.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> Cycling cals is one way to do things. But keeping ur ratios intact while simply and appropriately increasing calories to be, say around 200 cals below maintenance at first and adjusting from there would be wise.
> 
> I like to suggest 2 week increments. Bring cals to a level, make no changes to habits, training, etc. and see what happens. If it works, why fix it KWIM? If it dont, then theres room for improvement.
> 
> On top of that u plan to do much cardio, which may cause some level of catabolic wasting if cals are too low.



I dont know the ratios though
im not in charge of groceries here, i can only work with a few things as my grandma eats similarly to me

all ive posted in my diet is quite literally all we have in the house


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

DontStop said:


> I dont know the ratios though
> im not in charge of groceries here, i can only work with a few things as my grandma eats similarly to me
> 
> all ive posted in my diet is quite literally all we have in the house


 
40% pro, 40% carbs and 20% fats works great when starting a cut.

You could go ahead and purchase ur own food no?

However, the diet u posted aint that bad...U can just eat more of it! 
Id shoot for less fruit except at meal #1 , more complex carb sources (brown rice, whole grains, sweet taters) coz aside from oats and an apple, u got no carbs in here; Id use cottage cheese or another casein /slow digesting protein source as a late nigh snack (dont get me wrong, whey aint bad, but why not maximize)... MOstly, tweaking things and ingesting more food.

Of course, if ur body is used to lower cals, it may take a few weeks to adjust, so Id avoid the scale like the plague for 2-4 weeks. 

How many calories were u eating before this cut?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> 40% pro, 40% carbs and 20% fats works great when starting a cut.
> 
> You could go ahead and purchase ur own food no?
> 
> ...



Good Advice! Advice Ill actually take, thank you.

Maybe, 1600 cals a day MAX if not a couplehundred less


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

oh and...veggies!!! Brocc., asparagus, cauliflower, tomatoes...Theyre all "free" foods and ure body (esp. ur bowel LOLOL ) will thank you...


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

Which reminds me, i wanna get a colonic


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Which reminds me, i wanna get a colonic


 

Im sorry I reminded u of such things


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

No No Im serious
I heard they are quite good for you if done annually


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

I knew u were serious...But I hate to bring the insertion of whatever foreign body into one's anus to mind 

check this out... Google Image Result for http://www.moinhos-velhos.com/images/colon3.gif

Its graphic as fuck and makes me want to never ever have one!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

crazy_enough said:


> I knew u were serious...But I hate to bring the insertion of whatever foreign body into one's anus to mind
> 
> check this out... Google Image Result for http://www.moinhos-velhos.com/images/colon3.gif
> 
> Its graphic as fuck and makes me want to never ever have one!



Eww but i dont want all that stuffn just rotting inside me


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

gross aint it... I saw a video of the "extraction" once but I cannot find it for the life of me...

Parasital treatments are also quite disturbing.

Ure right tho...It does feel every more disgusting to have that within ur intestines


----------



## DontStop (Jan 9, 2008)

it also helps get rid of that little pooch on ones tummy
im excited to do it
but apparently i need to go on an extreme fiber rich diet for 2 weeks first


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 9, 2008)

Colonics are just a money making scam.  You don't need it.  That stuff does not just sit in there and rot.  You body passes it.

... however if you really want to do it, I could give you one for free


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 9, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> Colonics are just a money making scam. You don't need it. That stuff does not just sit in there and rot. You body passes it.
> 
> ...


 
I was just reading an investigate report on that very topic...

Brings whole new meaning to "money coming out of your ass"


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 10, 2008)

I was looking for this yesterday, for you to read. Mainly re: drastic dieting and measures and their long term effects. )

*As posted on Scott Abel's blog

Metabolic Damage

*With the seemingly ever increasing popularity in the last few years of Figure Competitions, there has been a troubling corresponding scenario developing: Metabolic damage. Yes, folks dieting and training can actually make you FAT long term if done improperly and to extremes. I used to see this somewhat in female bodybuilders, but now with the Figure boom it???s becoming almost an epidemic. It???s time someone pointed this out, and also time to search for solutions. What is happening is that for several years after a contest prep that was ill-advised, the body responds in ways to prevent the situation from happening again. While it programs itself for this, there is also immediate and resultant metabolic damage from undertaking poor diet and training strategies. The result is that within one to two years post contest the metabolism pretty much shuts down, or shuts off completely. This sets off a cascade of negative hormonal events, as well as various potential metabolic dysfunctions, one of which I will discuss below. The result is that the individual gets fat or fatter even on controlled calories and carbs. Should they desire to compete again, this usually leads to mis-guided advice of ???more cardio??? and more calories restriction.

Those of you who have heard me speak before on the Cycle Diet know about the dangers of absolute calories deprivation. (Those who have not can soon download one of my last Seminars at SWIS on the topic). Combined with more exercise this leads to eventual metabolic stress and dysfunction. The result is that within a few years, girls are out of the sport and getting fat and fatter each year even though they stay on consistent diet and training protocols. Recent discussions with colleagues and their own observations and feedback from other colleagues reveal I am not the only one noticing this pattern. The saddest part of it is that the girls who usually must endure the most to get contest ready are the girls who will suffer more from metabolic damage in the near future. One of the problems has been till now that it goes relatively undiagnosed when taken to a physician. Blood tests reveal ??? everything to be normal??? yet as a practicing professional I know for these clients everything is anything BUT normal. Staying on a PROPERLY controlled diet, and a training protocol and still gaining weight, fat, bloating, or cellulite is not normal and is indicative of a problem. The contestable issue there is no observable proof. So Drs who know little about training adaptations and effects send these girls away telling them all is normal and nothing is wrong, yet all other evidence points to the contrary. One of the existing manifestations of this is now illustrated in Wilson???s Low Temperature Syndrome. This will not explain all of the Metabolic Damage cases that I see but at least it is a start that this is a real phenomenon.

Now a little science before the explanation: Under normal hormonal conditions the body???s endocrine system is controlled by one of the master glands, the hypothalamus. The hypothalamus exerts its effect on many other glands, and of particular concern here is the pituitary gland and the thyroid. The hypothalamus stimulates the pituitary which then stimulates TSH (thyroid stimulating hormone). TSH makes in the body T4, a form of traveling thyroid which the body then converts to T3, the active form of thyroid which exerts its influence on cells and tissues, to be metabolically active and responsive. Here is one of the problems. (I???m sorry this requires such intimate scientific analysis, but I want girls to understand the dangers of getting ???contest ripped??? at all costs). What we now know is many things can screw up or otherwise distort this process even though it would not show up on blood tests. The first thing is just general hypothalamic burnout. Too much stress on this gland for too long and it just does not function as efficiently. Next is what we now call Wilson???s Low Temperature Syndrome. You see the whole T4 to T3 conversion can and is affected by many variables; the top ones being stress, diet or fasting, illness, and increased cortisol levels. Well right away that peaks interest in the people I see with metabolic damage who have both, OVER-stressed their systems physically and usually mentally, while dieting; as well as being on ???absolute calories deprivation??? for way way too long. This is where it gets interesting. Remember also that cortisol is a stress hormone and will increase and exacerbate these effects of stress. One of the ways the body converts T4 to T3 is via an enzyme called 5 Deiodinase. This enzyme we now know is inhibited by the above factors of stress, extreme dieting, cortisol and other contributing factors. Under stress and fasting (extreme Figure type diets) the body both, converts less T4 to T3, and converts more T4 to RT3. The problem with this is that the RT3 is an INACTIVE form of thyroid. It exerts too little to no influence on the cells and tissues. Because the actual activity of T3 takes place in the cells and tissues, there is no proper way to measure it or see if it is actually doing its job. Blood tests only determine that hormones are doing their job by there being such and such an amount in the blood stream. But since most of the activity is in the cells and tissues, not the blood, a blood test would reveal normal levels of TSH, T4, and T3, yet none may be acting appropriately on their target tissues, especially the T3. Girls can suffer all the symptoms of low thyroid function, but still show normal thyroid on a blood test. This means gaining weight easily even though dieting, fatigue, irritability, etc etc just to name a few effects. And Wilson???s Low Body Temperature Syndrome would not be possible to screen for on a blood test. This is just one way metabolic damage can manifest itself after a disastrous contest approach and too long of a diet, with too much macro and micro nutrient deprivation for far too long. Seems that sometimes those who really do ???try the hardest??? suffer the most. The reason I keep referring to this being about girls is that is what I see the most, and of those who actually do have Wilson???s Syndrome, 80 % are female. This phenomenon can also develop in other situations, like for instance, ladies who diet for their weddings, for far too long and end up with the same bad metabolic response over time. It???s not sometimes just that ???eating habits changed??? with being married, but metabolic damage ensued as a post-diet, stress response to the wedding itself. (And tons of girls find their weddings mentally and emotionally stressful: just like girls preparing for Figure shows).

Ok, this is just one such sample of metabolic damage.
Another factor I have little proof of right now but that I am sure exists is some kind of permanent or resultant damage to the aldosterone hormone and it???s feedback mechanisms, given that aldosterone is also a stress response hormone in general.

The good thing about Wilson??? Syndrome is that it ???may??? be reversible. If you are concerned you may have metabolic damage do a search and check out the symptoms for Wilson???s Syndrome and see if you fit the bill. This is NOT the only measure of how metabolisms get damaged in this over-train, over-diet, yo yo syndrome of the Fitness Industry. Unfortunately the Fitness Industry and Figure events are now leading down the road to the Fatness Industry! I have seen and have several clients who formerly got bad advice and prepared for their contests with a ???win at all costs??? mentality that is now hurting them long term.
Ladies, (and gentlemen), you need to start choosing your coaches and trainers more wisely. Going to extremes of 2-3 hours cardio per day, plus training, plus over-dieting, may get you to the Winner???s Circle at level 1 or 2, but at what costs to you?????

One of the reasons I got into the whole Metabolic Power/ Metabolic Endurance Training was to try to find ways around these ???other??? potentially damaging pre- contest protocols. And the ???Cycle Diet??? also explains how to prevent the effects of Absolute Calories Deprivation, from destroying your metabolism long term. I hope anyone reading this is paying close attention and will forward this to any other girls they know who are ???dieting for a show and may be doing damage to themselves. If your nails are brittle, and hair is falling out, etc, these are warning signs. Please abide them. I feel sorry when I see a cattle call of women at Figure events, with some 80 girls in them. Some are born to do it, and others struggled like hell to get up there, and unknowingly (and usually by actually being coached!) have set themselves up a one way ticket to Fatsville, long term. They just don't know it yet. The reason I explained about Wilson???s Syndrome is because it???s one way at least that we know of that is treatable and a way back to normal metabolic function and normal fat loss, with normal dieting.

More on women???s issues soon !!!! Please pass this around to anyone you know may be damaging themselves, by competing. As usual i welcome comments on my Forums section at scottabel.com.


By Scott Abel (www.scottabel.com)


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)

Great post


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 10, 2008)

Its a long read, but worth the dry eyes!


----------

